# I have a fence jumper!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have lined my upstairs hallway to the foster room with plastic corrugated sheeting that I bought at Home Depot. It prevents the kittens from jumping and from going through the railings and falling down the steps. There is a plastic sheeting "door" that blocks off the kittens from the rest of the upstairs at the end of the hallway. Well normally the kittens are not able to jump more than a couple feet, but one little girl, the long haired black one I named Nanna is a fence jumper! I don't know how she is getting up there, but she does and scrambles over the fence and makes her way downstairs with a "HEY, I"M HERE!" way of presenting herself! Polly is thrilled to have someone to play with but with her chronic sneezing I worry. :roll:

Of course this HAS to be one of the 2 that I am so completely in love with...:x


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She does look like she's saying "Hey, I'm here!" Cute.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw, she's so cute!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just soo cute. Making a bid as a companion for Polly


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh what a little sweetie pie! She's a rascal, though.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a cutie! I love that little face!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha. You can just see in the eyes of that cute little facial expression "what can I get into next?"


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she looks like a keeper!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She IS a keeper! And quite the little acrobat!


----------

